# OpenBSD



## Blacki (21. Januar 2010)

Nabend Community
so jetzt mal n thread für die ganz intelliegten Linux User
hat einer mal ein how to zur installation von OpenBSD auf einer vm??

wäre echt dankbar dafür


----------



## Bauer87 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich schreib mal eins:

OpenBSD-iso laden
iso für die VM als CD einbinden
VM starten (von "CD"/iso)
Anweisungen des Installatiosnprogramms folgen (ist sehr "straigt forward")

Details zum "more complex setup" gibt es auf der folgenden Seite:
4 - OpenBSD 4.6 Installation Guide


----------



## Jared566 (21. Januar 2010)

was für eine Virtualliesierungs Software nutzt du denn? ^^

für linux empfehle ich: Virtual Box
für Windows empfehle ich: Virtual PC

unter umständen läuft linux im virtual PC nicht.. hab ich schon so die erfahrung gemacht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## feivel (21. Januar 2010)

ich würde für windows daher eher den vmware server nutzen

bekommt ihr auch kostenlos:
VMware Server - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Bauer87 (22. Januar 2010)

Hat Windows nicht schon ne VM dabei? (Der „Windows XP Mode“ ist doch eine. Müsste sich doch auch für anderes nutzen lassen.)


----------



## Blacki (25. Januar 2010)

ich nutze virtual box von sun und vmware workstation

windows hat keinen vm dabei 
nur den xp mode 
der lässt sich leider zu nichts umfunktionieren


----------



## dot (25. Januar 2010)

Hast du denn die Installation schon gemeistert?


----------



## Blacki (25. Januar 2010)

welche meinst du jetzt?
den xp mode oder die open bsd vm ?


----------



## dot (26. Januar 2010)

Die OpenBSD Installation natuerlich


----------



## KriNeth (3. Februar 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Hat Windows nicht schon ne VM dabei?



Mit dem kann man aber nur XP Programme virtualisieren und die werden ja high life virtualisiert.


----------



## Blacki (3. Februar 2010)

nein die hab ich immer noch nicht gemeistert


----------

